# Hibernate - Probleme bei Konfiguration



## klattiator (28. Apr 2009)

Hallo!
Ich taste mich grad mit Netbeans 6.0 an Hiberate heran. Leider hab ich immer das problem, dass meine hibernate.cfg.xml nicht gefunden wird, obwohl diese im src-Verzeichnis liegt. Weiterhin krieg ich immer eine warnung von log4j, weil kein "appender for logger" gefunden wird, obwohl ich auch eine log4j.properties-datei im src-verzeichnis liegen hab.

Die komplette Meldung sieht dann so aus:


```
log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.hibernate.cfg.annotations.Version).
log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.xml not found
        at org.hibernate.util.ConfigHelper.getResourceAsStream(ConfigHelper.java:147)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.getConfigurationInputStream(Configuration.java:1405)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1427)
        at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1414)
        at intro.Kunde_Test.<init>(Kunde_Test.java:16)
        at jpa_hibernate.Main.main(Main.java:8)
Java Result: 1
```

ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich machen soll?! wäre verdammt cool wenn mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen kann...


----------



## SlaterB (28. Apr 2009)

> im src-verzeichnis 

entscheidener für den Programmablauf ist wohl, was im bin-Verzeichnis bzw. überhaupt irgendwo im ClassPath des Programms liegt


----------



## tfa (28. Apr 2009)

Mach dir ein Unterverzeichnis "/conf" und pack es in den Klassenpfad.


----------



## klattiator (29. Apr 2009)

Okay, danke. Funktioniert!


----------

